# Leaving hobby sale - Apex Jr, Eheim, ro-di unit, Custom Tank/Stand



## josephn (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm getting out of the hobby and would like to sell everything all at once. I have no idea how to move a stocked tank so any suggestions would be welcome.

I'm asking for $450 total. I'm located in Dallas near Southwestern (35/Inwood)

Main ticket items:


Custom built tank (33 or so gallons) w/diy stand ($150)
BRS 5 Plus RO/DI unit ($250)
Apex JR Aquacontroller ($229)
Eheim 2215 ($135)
AQUATEK CO2 Regulator ($80)
Tunze Automatic Top off Nano Osmolator ($100)
10LB CO2 Tank
10-15 Lbs of seiryu stones ($50)
PAR meter ($50)
Finnex Fugeray LED 30' ($100)
Finnex Fugeray LED 36' ($115)
I used 4 bags of amazonia aquasoil (~$120)

Live stock:


3 panda shrimp ($20 each)
3-4 kuhli loaches
1 rabbit snail ($20 each)
unknown amount of cherry/fire red shrimp -- maybe around 50?
hand full of assassin snails

*The bad:* With the lack of time/attention I have, I do not have the time to upkeep this tank. I'm starting to see some white fuzz algae (likely due to lack of water changes). I also have a small colony of pest snails. Not as bad since I've added the assassins but still there.

I also have a buttload of odds and ends I'm just going to throw in as well. Filters, ferts, way too much stuff to list.

These are the most current pictures -- I did a huge trim. There's also an album here that has current and past pictures:


http://imgur.com/4eVxy


I honestly couldn't tell you any more what plants these are but you experts should be able to tell.

Also here's a video of everyone playing nicely together:


----------



## josephn (Mar 7, 2012)

pending..


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

if you part out I would like to know the price for the ada soil,c02 set up, and par meter thanks.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm interested in the lighting


----------

